

Show HN: VimCompletesMe, my first Vim plugin for Tab Completion - Watabou
https://github.com/ajh17/VimCompletesMe
I made this because I was using SuperTab and noticed that it uses a lot more code when I wanted something really simple: for Vim to intelligently choose what to autocomplete for me. Maybe it has more features but to me, it tried to do too much in a single plugin.<p>So my goal here was to made a dead-simple, minimalistic Tab completion plugin. It does this with less than 60 lines of source code, compared to around 800 for Supertab. I hope you like it as much as I do.
======
SEJeff
Check out YouConpleteMe as well. It is insanely fast with large code bases

~~~
Watabou
YouCompleteMe is a bigger install than vim is. It causes pain for a lot of
people. I've gotten segfaults just because of an upgraded python, I've heard
way too many people on #vim report about issues with YCM, the installation is
a pain, and it's way too huge for my liking.

I like simple plugins that do one thing and one thing well. And you can see
why I decided to make this plugin :)

~~~
SEJeff
I was just trying to be helpful, no need to be rude about it.

~~~
Watabou
Not trying to be rude, I'm sorry if that's how I came off.

I'm just trying to make people realize that there are better alternatives to
YCM. I quite like neocomplete, which does the same thing as YCM, but is much,
much, much smaller and lighter.

